# Melanotan maintenance phase



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi guys, i am just wander as i have finished the loading phase on Melanotan 2.

For the maintanence phase will it be ok to inject 1mg a week as apposed to 0.5mg every 3/4 days??

Cheers.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BUMP for the UK-M MT2 Iranian Jw007


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

You don't even need loading phase mate, You only need 500mcg and you'll colour, unless you are very pale, just take 500mcg EoD or so bud.

Just see what works best for you with the dosing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

1 mg a week is fine , i didnt bother with maintenance i just banged in 20mg mt2 in about 4 weeks and was brown for six months off that


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

PompyMan said:


> 1 mg a week is fine , i didnt bother with maintenance i just banged in 20mg mt2 in about 4 weeks and was brown for six months off that


 :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> BUMP for the UK-M MT2 Iranian Jw007


I 1st loaded with 1mg every day for 5 days,(over a year ago now) Hit sunbed for 15min everyday.

Went stupidly dark (see pic)

Now use poss 0.5mg once or very occasionaly twice a week, sunbed 15 poss once.

Seems i tan extremely easily, and MT2 works well on me.

So depending on "racist" PMSL comments i up or lower dose accordingly


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lmfao! dude u look seriously brown? are u English?

i find 0.5 mg once a week to be fine for maintainence...

to be honest its totally changed my skin pigment and i have only used 10mg this whole year.. amazing stuff


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

whats this stuff like to source, ie is it ike steroids or can you order it offline for 'research' purposes, i dont compete but love a nice tan, and cant be ar5ed with the sunbeds all every few days to top it up


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

you can get it off one of the site sponsors, ebay, its not banned.


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

nice 1, so theres no fakes or anything to worry about??

i dont want to go really really dark just a '2 weeks in Egypt' kinda tan lol, what sort of dose to i load/maintain on??

...soz for all the Q's, but whats the actual product name to look for?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

jjj said:


> nice 1, so theres no fakes or anything to worry about??
> 
> i dont want to go really really dark just a '2 weeks in Egypt' kinda tan lol, what sort of dose to i load/maintain on??
> 
> ...soz for all the Q's, but whats the actual product name to look for?


Start with 500mcg and see how you go, take for 1-2 weeks everyday mate, you might be ok with 1mg, but ium a pussy and feel like [email protected] and sick for a good while after shooting.

Its called Melanotan2 mate

Once you've got a nice tan, just do 1 or 2mg per week.


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

I done 0.5g a day for about 5 days and I was told by someone else they were taking 1g a day so I bumped it up. Injected for another 3 or 4 days at this dose but I kept getting serious stomach pains. I did go on the sunbeds for 6 minutes tho and looked quite brown.

I usually go red straight away after the sunbeds but I could tell the stuff was working.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

C12AIG said:


> I done 0.5g a day for about 5 days and I was told by someone else they were taking 1g a day so I bumped it up. Injected for another 3 or 4 days at this dose but I kept getting serious stomach pains. I did go on the sunbeds for 6 minutes tho and looked quite brown.
> 
> I usually go red straight away after the sunbeds but I could tell the stuff was working.


not suprised at 1gram! :whistling:

you mean 1mg?

I get bad stomach too, bit like instant sh1ts  

feeling of nausea is bad for me tbh.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I done 1mg last night and felt really ill straight away but fine now (apart from throwing up several times this morning from indian last night) :thumb:

I am just going to do 1mg a week to maintain.

This stuff is like a miracle drug for people who dont generally tan that much.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

kieren1234 said:


> I done 1mg last night and felt really ill straight away but fine now (apart from throwing up several times this morning from indian last night) :thumb:
> 
> I am just going to do 1mg a week to maintain.
> 
> This stuff is like a miracle drug for people who dont generally tan that much.


was prolly from the mt2 Kieren lol

Try it on an empty stomach :thumbup1: or inject in top inside of quads, just under your knackers, tends to give me less stomach trouble there.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Five-O said:


> was prolly from the mt2 Kieren lol
> 
> Try it on an empty stomach :thumbup1: or inject in top inside of quads, just under your knackers, tends to give me less stomach trouble there.


Bugger to that under my goolies. I bet it stings there. I dont usually have a problem with the sickness what so ever so must be the indian i had :thumb:

Great stuff though. Will be having 5 minutes on sunbed today


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

any of you guys had any really accelerated pigmation of beauty spots, cpl guys a know got it really bad all over them

one looked like he had stood in the middle of a moto-x race and forgot to wipe his face after lol


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

dynamatiz said:


> any of you guys had any really accelerated pigmation of beauty spots, cpl guys a know got it really bad all over them
> 
> one looked like he had stood in the middle of a moto-x race and forgot to wipe his face after lol


 takin to high a dose will do that you need no more than o.5ml more is not better:thumb:


----------

